# Moultrie LCD Screen?



## HUNTNFISHND

My 2 year old Moultrie I40 LCD screen is going blank, is there any way to replace that? Kinda sucks if the screen goes out after just a couple years! Still takes good pics but can't adjust any of the settings. As much as these dang things cost they should last longer then that.

Anyone else have this problem and what can guy do to fix it?


----------



## MossyMO

HUNTNFISHND
Contact Moultrie and tell them you can replace the display yourself. I have heard they will send you out a replacement display at no charge. I would try steer clear of it being 2 years old (comes with a 1 year warranty), but Moultrie is very aware of this problem. I heard after they signed a contract with the Chinese manufacturer the quality of the displays got poor.

Here is a link to a thread that describes with pics how to replace the display yourself - http://www.chasingame.com/forum/viewtop ... =9&t=14720

I have 2 - i 40's myself so have been reading up on this so I'm ready if I have the problem. Also have learned if you tape up the hole in the cover it prolongs the life of the display because the sun shining into the display is shortening the displays life. If you do this the display then can only be used when the cover is flipped up.

Be sure and post back anything new you learn after talking to Moultrie and good luck!


----------



## AdamFisk

Yeah, I believe they'll send you out a new display. It's pretty well known problem to them, like said earlier.

As far as Moultries goes, and only lasting 2 years, I have that same damn problem. I AM DONE WITH MOULTRIE. Never again. Cheap F'in junk!!!!!!!!!! It's basically a tossup wheter you get a "good" camera that will last 2+ years, or not. Quite some time ago I bought 2 Cabelas' Moultrire 5mp Outfitter cams, one is still going strong, but my SECOND replacement for the other one just **** the bed now. I'm getting "SD locked" crap, and have done everything and tried everything Moultrie has suggested.


----------



## barebackjack

Ive been using some of my Moultrie cameras over 5 years with no problems. I have nothing bad to say about them, both the "cheap" D40s and better I40s have worked just fine.

That being said, for about a year and a half of the I40 manufacturing they had some bad displays. I believe it was later 2008 into 2009 manufactured I40s. They know about it, and will make it right.

ALL the manufacturers seem to have some good and some bad years. I know the 2010 Bushnell Trophy Cams are getting a bad rap, the 2009s were great. Wildgame has had some bad runs, so has Stealth Cam. Heck, even Cuddeback had problems in the beginning.


----------



## jonnyr7

Well if it makes you feel any better I just got a Wildgame IR4-c 3 weeks ago and went out to check it today and it was dead. Of course I figured the batteries died so I brought it in the house and put new batteries in it, after replacing the batteries I couldn't even get the thing to turn on. Something burned out or something. I called up my neighbor and talked to him about it only to discover he is on his 3rd Wildgame camera. The first one he got crapped out so he sent it back-they sent him a brand new one(even a newer version) and that crapped out on him also. I have to say that Wildgame is getting pretty low on my list. Needless to say I am bringing my camera back to the store(lucked out that it broke within the 30 day return policy), and I think I am getting a moultrie D-55IR, they are on sale at fleet farm right now for $89.99 and it has a lot more features than the Wildgame did. I guess after reading this thread I am really hoping that Moultrie got their issues with their LCD screens straightened out. Maybe there are just some lemons out there, just hope I don't get another one as this is a critical time of year for me to have a dependable game cam out. I look forward to hearing other people's opinions on this thread.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

Thanks for the replies guys.

I've sent my request for a new display to moultrie. If anyone else has the same problem here is the link to their site: http://www.moultriefeeders.com/troubles ... meras/I-40

Sounds like they are going thru alot of these displays, but at least they are making it right with their customers.


----------



## nunezhomerep

Hello. No more defective displays. I have some displays for sale on ebay. If you buy one of my displays i will pay to you $7.00 for your defective display (in good shape) I will fix it and resell it again. I have been fixing this displays for long time and Im working on design a display repair tool. Other moultrie parts available. Please visit my ebay store:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... :MESELX:IT
Thank you


----------



## MossyMO

I ordered new display screens for my Moultrie I-40's from Moultrie and replaced them, quite an easy fix and the camera's are working like new.


----------



## Csquared

I got the same problem. Good to know they might replace it.


----------

